# Anyone Here Have an iPhone?



## OPC'n (Jan 2, 2013)

I got a new iphone and I can't figure out how to get my contacts from my old phone to my new phone without manually entering them. Anyone here know how to do that?


----------



## OPC'n (Jan 2, 2013)

IDK I hooked it up to my computer and it doesn't sync and I also have iCloud so IDK. Also, my itunes doesn't have my contact list but my gmail does.


----------



## OPC'n (Jan 2, 2013)

to be honest idk where my contacts are located. When i go to phone there's a contact list but that only does email not phone number


----------



## gordo (Jan 2, 2013)

When you go to Icloud under settings (on your old phone), do you have your backup turned on? If so, does it say when the last backup was?


----------



## RobertPGH1981 (Jan 2, 2013)

You could just go to an apple store they should be able to do it for you. Also I found the website below that tells you how to do this. 

Transferring Contacts From One iPhone to Another | Tech Tips - Salon.com


----------



## OPC'n (Jan 2, 2013)

my old phone was an inspire G4 so it didn't have iCloud


----------



## Zach (Jan 2, 2013)

If you are a Verizon user I believe they developed a contact transfer app that you use.


----------



## JP Wallace (Jan 3, 2013)

Best idea is probably to sync contacts with some address book application on a desktop or laptop is you have that available and then export it in some form that can then be sent to your Gmail account. I'd have thought the iPhone would have been able to pick up contact details directly from Gmail. I don't have one however (iPhone) so I don't know. My contract on my Blackberry is up in a few weeks and I'm hoping everything is as easy as synving with iCalendar and Address Book as both these as synced with the Blackberry.


----------



## Andres (Jan 3, 2013)

when I updated to a new iPhone the worker at the AT&T store transferred my contacts for me, but I believe they are stored on your sim card. Do you have a sim card in your old phone? If so, take it out and put it into your iPhone.


----------



## Gavin (Jan 3, 2013)

I believe the sim cards are smaller now, I manually had to type them all out for my lumia820.


----------



## OPC'n (Jan 3, 2013)

thanks, everyone, for your replies. I just went ahead and manually put in all my contacts. It wasn't so bad...I was just being lazy lol.


----------

